# Welcher ist der beste Online-Angelshop???



## Prof. Dr. Carp (19. September 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich hab inzwischen schon so viele Angelshops im Internet durchgestöbert, dass ich mich gar nicht mehr auskenne.
Ich hab auch schon so 'ne lange Liste aus dem Forum komplett durchgearbeitet.
Aber wie oben beschrieben kenne ich mich nicht mehr aus.

Kurz:
Ich such einen Angelshop der ein gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis hat und wo auch der Versand nicht zu teuer ist.

Helft mir!


----------



## Wallersen (19. September 2011)

*AW: Welcher ist der beste Online-Angelshop???*

Einen Besten Shop gibt es nicht.
Die Meisten der Großen Shops haben venünftige Versandkosten bzw ab nem gewissen Wert sind sie Versandkosten frei.
Die Preise variieren auch, du wirst keine nshop finden in dem alles am Billigsten ist. Beim einen bekommst du vielleich Wobbler günstig, beim anderen deine Wunschrute und bei nem 3. deine Wunschrolle.. 
Einfach die Artikel raussuchen die du möchtest, schauen welche shops diese führen und dann preise vergleichen und gegebenenfalls bei mehreren bestellen.


----------



## rokaroyal (19. September 2011)

*AW: Welcher ist der beste Online-Angelshop???*

Hallo,schau doch mal bei angelsport.de,nbangelsport.de oder pro-fishing.de.die kann ich dir wärmstens empfelen.:vik:


----------



## Carp-MV (19. September 2011)

*AW: Welcher ist der beste Online-Angelshop???*

Man kann aber schon Empfehlungen aussprechen! Nur bin ich der Meinung das es schon einigen Themen dazu gibt, also einfach mal Suchfunktion benutzen.
Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir jedenfalls Angel-Domäne.de empfehlen, gute Preise und schnelle sichere Lieferung, sowie kauf auf Rechnung. Das gleiche gilt für TheBigFish.de, auch hier schnelle sichere Lieferung aber das Angebot ist nicht so breit gefächert, dafür ab 80€ Versandkostenfrei und die möglichkeit vom Kauf auf Rechnung ist auch gegeben. Für mich eine sehr wichtiges Detail, da du erst die Ware erhälst und nur das bezahlst was auch angekommen ist. 

Auch wenn hier einige jetzt die Hände vor den Augen schlagen muss ich ehrlich sagen das ich mit Askari auch nie Probleme hatte. Alles kam sicher an und war in guter Qualität. Allerdings habe ich dort auch noch nie das billigste Zeug gekauft bis auf eine Silverman Rute die aber wirklich gut ist für die paar Kröten. :m


----------



## rokaroyal (19. September 2011)

*AW: Welcher ist der beste Online-Angelshop???*

Achso sollte dir friedfischangeln gefallen schau doch mal hier:matchangler-shop.de


----------



## Prof. Dr. Carp (19. September 2011)

*AW: Welcher ist der beste Online-Angelshop???*

OK, zu Friedfischangler muss ich hinzufügen dass ich fast nur auf karpfen fische.
danke schon mal für eure antworten.


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (19. September 2011)

*AW: Welcher ist der beste Online-Angelshop???*

Such dir nen vernünftigen Shop vor Ort und verhandele mit dem, Du ersparst Dir manchmal viel Lauferei.


----------



## Denni_Lo (19. September 2011)

*AW: Welcher ist der beste Online-Angelshop???*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Such dir nen vernünftigen Shop vor Ort und verhandele mit dem, Du ersparst Dir manchmal viel Lauferei.



Sehr optimistische Einstellung  

@TE:

KL Angelsport
M&R Tackle
Angelgeräte Wilkerling
Angeldomäne

ABER den ultimativen Shop, den gibt es nicht.


----------



## Lütten (19. September 2011)

*AW: Welcher ist der beste Online-Angelshop???*

das bezweifel ich, normalerweise bin ich auch dafür händler in der nähe zu unterstüzen aaaaber die preisunterschiede sind teilweise einfach viel zu krass.

Wenn das geld nicht so locker sitzt habe ich verständniss dafür wenn man im web bestellt.

zum thema - ich denke auch das du wohl kaum den ultimativen shop finden wirst, wie schon gesagt wurde, manches ist hier günstig das andere dort. 

Wenns um dropshot & texasrigkram geht oder so bin ich von a.k. tackle begeistert, toller versandpreis, spitzenservice auswahl ist zwar nicht soo groß reicht aber für mich.

gruß


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (19. September 2011)

*AW: Welcher ist der beste Online-Angelshop???*

Kann mir schon vorstellen warum Dir das nicht passt.#d

Geht doch nicht gegen den Versandhandel im allgemeinen.

Habe bis jetzt fast alles beim Örtlichen Händler zu guten Preisen bekommen.

Reklamationen mit einschicken und Tel.warteschlangen, nein Danke.|uhoh:


----------



## Denni_Lo (19. September 2011)

*AW: Welcher ist der beste Online-Angelshop???*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Kann mir schon vorstellen warum Dir das nicht passt.#d...


Klär mich auf, bin echt gespannt.

#d


----------



## FisherMan66 (19. September 2011)

*AW: Welcher ist der beste Online-Angelshop???*

a.k. tackle sieht gut aus #6


----------



## Ein_Angler (19. September 2011)

*AW: Welcher ist der beste Online-Angelshop???*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Sehr optimistische Einstellung
> 
> @TE:
> 
> ...



Erweitere um 

Gerlinger (guenstige Angebote, und fast alles im Angebot was der Markt hergibt)
Raubfischspezialist (Guter Shop, kleine Auswahl aber sehr faire Preise)
Schirmer (manche Angebote gibt es zu unschlagbaren Preisen)


----------



## Slick (19. September 2011)

*AW: Welcher ist der beste Online-Angelshop???*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Such dir nen vernünftigen Shop vor Ort und verhandele mit dem, Du ersparst Dir manchmal viel Lauferei.




Moin,

gut das du Handeln kannst.Ich kann es nicht und muss alles bis auf den Cent bezahlen obwohl ich da schon einiges an Geld gelassen habe.Daher bestelle ich meist Online außer Kleinkram und wenn der Händler dann noch Schrott verkauft wie z.B. eine Feederrute wo die Feederspitze beim auswerfen mitfliegt ist wieso Schluß bei mir.

Schirmer  
MUR Tackle
Gerlinger
A&M Angelsport
Raubfischspezialist


Grüße


----------



## Entenmoos (22. September 2011)

*AW: Welcher ist der beste Online-Angelshop???*

Hi,
ich kann den Anbieter "De Koning" sehr empfehlen, denn ich hasse es, wenn angeblich vorrätige Artikel dann doch nicht mehr lieferbar sind. Bei De Koning ist mir das noch niemals passiert. Etwas gewöhnugsbedürftig ist nur das Inhaltsverzeichnis, klappt aber auch problemlos.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Barmi (22. September 2011)

*AW: Welcher ist der beste Online-Angelshop???*

Hi CarpMJ,
schau mal bei "Fette Karpfen" rein!


----------

